# Copper Naphthenate



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I bought some copper naphthenate to treat the underside of my pallet boards and I noticed beside it on the self zinc naphthenate for half the price. The direction lableing is almost identical with use information and warnings.

Whats the difference between these two products, and could I use zinc naphthenate on underside of my pallet boards?

Thanks


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

The copper napthenate is being probably being phased out
Ernie.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Ian, here's a report:
The effect of wood preservative treatment of beehives on honey bees and hive products
Morse in 1980 said that copper or zinc napthenate will not harm the bees.


http://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/jf00125a060
Hope it helps you.
Ernie


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks,

couldnt bring up the whole document though,

In a nut shel Ernie, how is it possible this stuff is harmless to the bees? It is pretty harsh stuff,


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Ian said:


> Thanks,
> 
> couldnt bring up the whole document though,
> 
> In a nut shel Ernie, how is it possible this stuff is harmless to the bees? It is pretty harsh stuff,


Try this PDF version.
You will have to do read the report in order to get it's full content.
http://www.fpl.fs.fed.us/documnts/pdf1984/kalni84a.pdf
Ernie


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks again Ernie!

Much appreciated


----------



## Highwoods John (Apr 14, 2008)

http://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/jf00125a060

This study shows that there may be detectable rise of copper levels in the honey...


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Yes, I read that also,
I plan to mainly use this treatment on the underside of my pallet boards,

So, just to comment.

I hear of fellow dipping honey supers,? Is that right or am I mis understanding what they are doing. Perhaps they are painting it on the outside


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

I know several comm beeks here in FL that dip everything boxes, supers, bottoms and lids in CN, been doing it that way for years and they see no problems with the bees. They do not paint either, just dip them. Im still painting everything but considering dipping my SBB's this year they are kind of a pain to paint.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

You may want to check this out. Study number 5. Significant negative effects on bees' ability to learn. This particular study had only a single interior surface coated with CN. I would, at least, consider it before dipping entire boxes and bottoms.

http://www.extension.org/pages/Proceedings_of_the_American_Bee_Research_Conference,_2009


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

peacekeeperapiaries, you mentioned you dont currently dip your boxes in CN, but your considering it. 
why are you not worried about the copper contamination in your honey by dipping your bee boxes?


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Today I had a guy tell me his employer is mixing copper napthenate with syrup for mite control. Never heard of this.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

Ian I am not considering dipping my boxes although years ago we did dip them... and painted them...again like many others we saw no negative affects. I said that I am considering dipping ONLY my screen bottom boards, they are a pain to paint although we have changed our design on our latest SBB's which might make it easier to paint them. I am not aware of anyone currently using CN to dip boxes, lids, and bottoms (no paint) that have been concerned about contamination and know at least one who sells retail, are licensed/inspected, and required to submit honey for testing on a regular basis. I'm still on the fence and at this time only considering dipping the bottom boards. Like many others we are experiencing problems and difficulties within the hives we cannot contribute to one thing or anything for that matter (the mysteries continue)...so I am apprehensive to add CN to my arsenal. I will continue to research the facts and talk to others using CN.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Tom G. Laury said:


> Today I had a guy tell me his employer is mixing copper napthenate with syrup for mite control. Never heard of this.


I know a man that was feeding copper to his bees and selling it by the case to other bee keeepers. 
It turned out to be of no real use to control the varroa and was discontinude.
Now. feeding copper napthenate is another story.
Here's his sign as Larry the cable guy would say or Jeff foxworthy.
Ernie


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

peacekeeperapiaries, thanks. Just clearing up my mis understanding


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

Ian, Im glad you posted the topic the info gave me some food for thought. As stated Im still on the fence, we will see.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Now, I was talking to a fellow, and he claims the naphthenate comes from a chemical called naphthalene, a substance secreted by termites,?

Any comments?

Just did a search on Naphthalene, wow, I had no idea it was so widely used in so many things


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Chemical manufacturing methods:
http://www.merichem.com/products_services/wood_preservative/media/CuNapUpdateTrends.pdf
Page of this PDF gives the methods
Ernie


----------



## Jeff Gratton (Mar 8, 2007)

Tom, I think you misunderstood me.

I was refering to another chemical (Not Copper Naphthenate).

Cupric gluconate or Copper Gluconate

Here's some info on it's usage with bees.

http://www.beekeeping.com/articles/us/cupric_salts.pdf


----------

